# Flexible breite von DIV´s ?



## Liro (4. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit

Ich hab mal eine Frage :

Ist es den möglich ein DIV mit einer Mindestbreite zentriert anzulegen, dass sich aber dem Browserfenster (sofern es breiter ist als die min. Breite) sich automatisch in der Breite anpasst und einen Abstand nach links und rechts von ca. 20px IMMER einhält ?

Also man hat ein DIV mit einer min. Breite von 800px, aber das Browserfenster ist 1024px breit. Das DIV sollte sich jetzt auf die Breite von 1024 mit den Seitenabständen, anpassen.

Also sprich so wie der Header von diese Seite hier 

Ist das überhaupt mit DIV´s möglich oder muss man dafür Tabellen verwenden ?
Wie müsste dann für dieses DIV der Stylesheet aussehen ?

Danke


----------



## Maik (4. Juli 2007)

Hi,

wenn ich jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe, müsste dies das Richtige für dich sein:


```
div#box {
margin: 0 20px;
min-width: 800px;
}
```


----------

